# NGD - 8 string Agile Pendulum 27-30" (Daedric content)



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Dec 28, 2012)

First off, pics:

































Sorry for the phone pics, the good ones were taken by my friend and guitar tech Hörður Jónsson.

Before I go on to this particular guitar it's time for a short (personal) history lesson:

When I first found out that 7 string guitars was a thing I knew I had to have one. Then I heard Meshuggah had gotten someone to make them an 8 string and I thought "why get 7 when I can get 8?" So my quest for an 8 string began. I wasn't a huge fan of the matte black 2228, don't like Schecter necks so my search lead me to Agile.

After talking to Kurt I saw this was the place to get my Daedric guitar (Elder Scrolls nerd, in a band called Daedra). Ebony fretboard and red/black finish, this has earned its name: The Sanguine Rose.

On to the actual guitar:
As soon as I picked it up I felt the neck was exactly how I'd want it. Thin, easy to get used to and the fan felt natural from the start.

However, moving back to a six string I felt like I was picking up a toy.

The active Cepheus pickups were actually a pleasant surprise after hearing some good and some bad. I'm loving them. I can play 8 string barre chords on an overdriven Marshall stack and I can hear every note ring out!

After changing the stock strings (which were way too loose for my taste) to Circle K it really does play like a dream, the low E on an 82 string sounds heavenly (or hellish depending on the context).

I just love playing Danza riffs and AAL on this as well as my own stuff.

Only things I could criticize are minor imperfections in the finish that are pretty much unnoticeable if you don't go searching for them and, like others have mentioned, it would be cooler if they'd put more frets on the higher strings instead of leaving that empty block of wood at the end of the fretboard.

Overall: If I were to buy another guitar now, I'd buy one with the exact same specs except in Tribal Purple to serve as a "backup".

Edit:
In case anyone starts wondering, the JEM alongside it in the first picture is mine as well.


----------



## XEN (Dec 28, 2012)

Nice score! Love the Daedric reference.


----------



## Jessy (Dec 28, 2012)

Congrats on the best scale length and string number combo that the world offers.


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 28, 2012)

It does look kind of Daedric. Does that mean the Ibanez is dragon bone?


----------



## shawnperolis (Dec 28, 2012)

Pretty sweet guitar, now time for the Skyrim covers!


----------



## Lilarcor (Dec 28, 2012)

TomAwesome said:


> It does look kind of Daedric. Does that mean the Ibanez is dragon bone?



Na.. more like ebony as they're all black. 

Wicked looking guitar! But I still don't get why Agile makes those with a middle pup instead of a neck one.


----------



## Splinterhead (Dec 28, 2012)

Looks great! I have the Pendulum Pro and I love it so far. I'm a big Morrowind fan as well. Great reference, great guitar! Congrats!


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Dec 28, 2012)

I definitely dig it! Not only does it play sweet licks and have balanced string tension, but you can use it to summon a Dremora to jam with!


----------



## 77zark77 (Dec 28, 2012)

Congrats and HNGD !


----------



## oniduder (Dec 29, 2012)

i want the exact speced guitar but matte black with a line of white in binding, i may reconsider the binding, although looking at the solar7 with that option it's hot, congrats duder, looks great

hot


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Dec 29, 2012)

Firstly: 



JPhoenix19 said:


> I definitely dig it! Not only does it play sweet licks and have balanced string tension, but you can use it to summon a Dremora to jam with!


If I could like this more than once, I would.

Secondly:



Lilarcor said:


> Na.. more like ebony as they're all black.


I think he was referring to the white Ibanez Jem in the first picture, not the 2228 

Thirdly and lastly, thank you all for the congratulatory posts.


----------



## thedarknightshreds (Dec 29, 2012)

Well that is probably the sexiest guitar I have ever seen 
It has sold me on having the tribal red finish on my custom agile when i get round to ordering it 
Loving the elder scrolls references and this is got to be the first pendulum that I have found to be ugly (my opinion) 
one question though: How good are the cephius pickups?


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Dec 29, 2012)

thedarknightshreds said:


> Well that is probably the sexiest guitar I have ever seen...and this is got to be the first pendulum that I have found to be ugly (my opinion)



This confused me a bit...

But on to the Cepheus pickups. I love them, I have active ones, I've heard some horror stories about the passive ones. 

You'll probably have to work a bit more on the EQ than you would on high end pickups (Duncans or EMG) but I love the fact that everything can be as clear or dirty as I'd like it.

I've played it through a Marshall stack and gotten some good tones out of it as well as Amplitube 3 and ElevenFree.

I played it for a moment through my friends Mesa Boogie stack and his standard tone was NOT working with the lowest strings but that's to be expected. If I had time to work on EQ-ing the Mesa I'm sure I could get some beastly tones from it.

I'd recommend changing strings as soon as possible after you get your guitar. If you're thinking about these scale lengths (if a Pendulum is what you're getting) I'd recommend an 82 for the 8th if you're tuning to E. The stock 74 string did not handle it well.


----------



## thedarknightshreds (Dec 29, 2012)

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by thedarknightshreds
> 
> ...



sorry i meant that this was the only pendulum that i did Not find ugly i love the way it looks


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Dec 29, 2012)

thedarknightshreds said:


> sorry i meant that this was the only pendulum that i did Not find ugly i love the way it looks


 Guessed as much, just thought it was a little funny. 

Thanks btw. I'm loving my sexy guitar.

What kind of Agile were you thinking of getting?


----------



## darkinners (Dec 29, 2012)

that finish is so badass! HNGD


----------



## skisgaar (Dec 29, 2012)

Cool guitar, but that stray bit of fret board is really annoying me now....


----------



## Chuck (Dec 29, 2012)

The pickup placement looks so awkward to me


----------



## thedarknightshreds (Dec 29, 2012)

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by thedarknightshreds
> 
> ...



im thunking a septor in tribal red, 27" scale, duncan blackouts, fixed bridge, 8 strings and ebony 'board all for the price of $650


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Dec 29, 2012)

skisgaar said:


> Cool guitar, but that stray bit of fret board is really annoying me now....


I've been thinking about, in the future, adding additional frets there.

It doesn't bother me now though. First time someone pointed it out on another pendulum NGD thread I started noticing it a lot but now it's fine.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Dec 29, 2012)

thedarknightshreds said:


> im thunking a septor in tribal red, 27" scale, duncan blackouts, fixed bridge, 8 strings and ebony 'board all for the price of $650
> 
> 
> _Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


I think Blackouts would have been my first choice if they were available for the Pendulum but I'm happy with the Cepheus.

At least I'm going to wait a bit before I start thinking about changing them. Gonna see how many companies start making 9 string pickups. I'd want some with covers similar to these (like EMG covers), not with bare poles, I love the look of these pickups in my guitar.


----------



## donray1527 (Dec 29, 2012)

What is the color of night? lol god im a nerd to.


----------



## Philligan (Dec 29, 2012)

Lilarcor said:


> Wicked looking guitar! But I still don't get why Agile makes those with a middle pup instead of a neck one.



That is a neck pickup  it's angled to match the fan of the scale, like the bridge pickup.


----------



## Lilarcor (Dec 30, 2012)

Philligan said:


> That is a neck pickup  it's angled to match the fan of the scale, like the bridge pickup.



I know.  But Agile could've put the neck pup right behind the last fret or at least close to it. Instead they decided to leave a big chunk of unused fretboard and put the "neck" pup more in a middle position. This is what I was referring to.


----------



## ben_hurt (Dec 30, 2012)

Quick question for you: Was that a custom order or did they have one built on their page and you ordered it?


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh, forgot to put that in the original post.

It's custom. The Pendulums they have in stock are usually A) natural finish and B) 25-27 fan.

I wanted a Daedric looking (or just cool looking) finish and a 27-30 inch fan so custom was the way to go and I don't regret a single cent.

I love it.

If anyone has any other questions I'd be more than happy to answer them.


----------



## obZenity (Feb 21, 2013)

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> Oh, forgot to put that in the original post.
> 
> It's custom. The Pendulums they have in stock are usually A) natural finish and B) 25-27 fan.
> 
> ...



Ressurecting an old thread for a question, how is the 30-27 neck? I'm considering a 28.6-27 neck for mine. I've never actually played a fan fret but think I would rather like it. Also dig the color, I'm stuck between the red and trans black myself.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Feb 21, 2013)

obZenity said:


> Ressurecting an old thread for a question, how is the 30-27 neck? I'm considering a 28.6-27 neck for mine. I've never actually played a fan fret but think I would rather like it. Also dig the color, I'm stuck between the red and trans black myself.


I personally love it.

I'd recommend trying out what you need to be able to do on the low end on a bass.

I played around with a 35" bass to get a feel for the extended scale and had a limit in mind. If I was able to stretch from the first fret to the fifth and make both notes sound full it works for me. I could so I knew I could do it on 30".

It feels natural for me and I prefer the 27" to my old 6 string 25.5" since playing above the 15th fret or so always felt kinda off, like I didn't have enough space for my fingers. Now I'm shredding from low bass E on the 8th to high E on the 24th fret of the 1st.


----------



## Rational Gaze (Feb 21, 2013)

This thing is absolutely gorgeous man. Congratulations. I'm considering messing around with a fanned fret design.

To an uninitated fret player, how is the transition from regular to fanned? I've been curious about that for awhile.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Feb 21, 2013)

Rational Gaze said:


> This thing is absolutely gorgeous man. Congratulations. I'm considering messing around with a fanned fret design.
> 
> To an uninitated fret player, how is the transition from regular to fanned? I've been curious about that for awhile.


The transition was mostly effortless. The hand tends to shift positions in a similar way when you move up and down the neck anyway so it makes sense.

I say "mostly" effortless because it took some getting used to when sweeping really high up. I'm talking five+ string A minor triad starting with an E on the 24th fret on the high E string. Then the fan was a little strange for the first few times.

I thought it would take a while to adjust but I find no problem with going between straight and fanned frets now. However I feel like I'm holding a toy when I pick up a six string guitar.

I think I'm never getting another six string...unless it's a bass. I'd love me a Schecter Studio 6 *drool*

Hope this answered your question. If not, or if you or anyone else has more, ask away.


----------



## Rational Gaze (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks dude. I'm not much of a sweeper so it's not an issue haha, but I'm glad the transition seems mostly natural. I'd love to try a fanned fret guitar somewhere. Damn niche instruments!


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Feb 21, 2013)

Rational Gaze said:


> Thanks dude. I'm not much of a sweeper so it's not an issue haha, but I'm glad the transition seems mostly natural. I'd love to try a fanned fret guitar somewhere. Damn niche instruments!


Yeah, that may prove to be a problem. I was skeptical at first because I knew I couldn't try one but Cameron Bartons explanation of why it made sense really spoke to me.

If you haven't seen the video I'm referring to:


----------



## emptytheearth (Feb 24, 2013)

Huge Elder Scroll fans........UNITE!!!!


----------



## Halowords (May 24, 2013)

Two questions:

1) Any updates on how you like it?

2) My real reason for posting, I'm thinking of getting the same setup (well, a natural ash bolt-on version, but the 27"-30" scale). If I've played a 26.5" scale and found it just fine, what are the odds I'll find the 27"-30" multiscale fan will work fine for me? I don't have super-large hands, probably average/medium-sized, but the 26.5" scale felt pretty normal.

-Cheers


----------



## Temple_of_Mason (May 24, 2013)

I haz queshtun! 

how much $$$ was it?


----------



## ondellonoya (May 24, 2013)

nice guitar..!! isn't it a little bit looks like the Alduin RC8 fanned..? I mean Dean RC8 fanned anyway..  yeaaah, happy NGD!!


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (May 24, 2013)

Halowords said:


> Two questions:
> 
> 1) Any updates on how you like it?
> 
> ...


1. Still loving it, after really getting the feel for the extra strings it has opened up a lot of possibilities.

2. Like I said above if you have access to a bass you could try that. I love the 27-30" scale but of course it's different for each person. There was a site where you could print the fretboard as you wanted it and try it out. Can't remember the name though. I'm posting from my phone but when I get to my Pc I can find it.



Temple_of_Mason said:


> I haz queshtun!
> 
> how much $$$ was it?



I think it was $1450-1500.

To further explain the added possibilites:

On top of just having lower notes to play with I tend to move some parts down a string higher on the neck for different reasons, usually comfort.
When my bassist is playing higher parts it can be pretty cool to move only the lowest note in the underlying chord down an octave. Also, tapping octaves on the 6th and 8th string while using the left hand for different things can bring a full sound to a solo performance.

I played a solo gig with this guitar, a loop pedal, delay, whammy and a huge floor tom and I had people coming in saying they were really surprised to find only one guy, not a band. That was fun.


----------



## Halowords (May 25, 2013)

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> Like I said above if you have access to a bass you could try that. I love the 27-30" scale but of course it's different for each person.



I actually just went to the guitar shop for some strings and tried one of their bass guitars. I think I'll be fine to be honest.



> There was a site where you could print the fretboard as you wanted it and try it out. Can't remember the name though. I'm posting from my phone but when I get to my Pc I can find it.



Yeah, I remember reading about that. I'll have to remember what it's called and print off that scale and try it.



> On top of just having lower notes to play with I tend to move some parts down a string higher on the neck for different reasons, usually comfort.
> When my bassist is playing higher parts it can be pretty cool to move only the lowest note in the underlying chord down an octave. Also, tapping octaves on the 6th and 8th string while using the left hand for different things can bring a full sound to a solo performance.



That's a large reason why I'm so geeked about an 8-string. The lower notes are cool, however it seems to add a lot of flexibility as well. I think it would be great for duet-ish type stuff with your bass player, not to mention opening things up for your solo stuff.

-Cheers


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (May 27, 2013)

Halowords said:


> That's a large reason why I'm so geeked about an 8-string. The lower notes are cool, however it seems to add a lot of flexibility as well. I think it would be great for duet-ish type stuff with your bass player, not to mention opening things up for your solo stuff.
> 
> -Cheers


Yeah, it's also fun to play with in a band setting, at least my band. I'm the only guitarist so quite a few riffs are hybrid rhythm/lead playing either with 8 finger tapping or just by throwing around licks in between chords and such but with the line up we have, guitar, violin, bass, piano, vocals (lead vocalist and everyone else in the band can sing to a certain degree) and drums, we have quite a few instruments to fill the sound. As I said earlier about when the bass goes higher the guitar can fill in the low register, you can apply that to a whole band like this by thinking about everyone's presence in the music and trying to get a nice full sound. That's where an extended range comes in handy. Some of our songs only use the "standard" range but that's OK since below the bottom two strings you have a standard 6 string 

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (May 27, 2013)

Just dropped in to ask why the hell nobody's made a daedric axe joke yet? (I quickly skimmed the thread and may have missed it.)

I remember the good ol' days of daggerfall and spamming the rusty ogre lodge to get daedric equipment. Was plain old red back then. I like the look of the newer stuff more.

Edit: violin, keys, and guitar? Sounds like my cup of tea. You have anything recorded?


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (May 30, 2013)

Señor Voorhees;3573394 said:


> Just dropped in to ask why the hell nobody's made a daedric axe joke yet?
> 
> Edit: violin, keys, and guitar? Sounds like my cup of tea. You have anything recorded?



Firstly, good question.

Secondly: short answer: no
Long answer: yes and no

We have some terrible demos recorded with 90s black metal quality sound. Not very excited to show those of. After going through a few drummers we decided to use a drum machine, recorded demos with that and as soon as I finished tracking guitar and bass my hard drive crashed.

Our pianist is moving to Canada so we're training a new one and through everything our violinist has been touring with Björk for weeks at a time.

Sometimes I feel like this album is cursed. Now I've talked to a semi professional producer about recording a quick demo of a couple of songs and I'm thinking of recording either a rehearsal video or a couple of playthroughs. We need something to showcase.


----------



## shredguitar7690 (May 30, 2013)

How do you like the scale length? I found it to be just right for what I wanted in my 92730. Tight on the bottom but still shred-able and bendable up top without being too stiff.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (May 30, 2013)

I love it. It's actually got me a little worried I won't be able to fall in love with a single scale 8. 

I really want to have a backup 8 string and I've been looking at the RG8 but it's 27". If I had to choose I'd probably get a multi scale intrepid in tribal purple.


----------



## Cloudy (May 30, 2013)

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> I love it. It's actually got me a little worried I won't be able to fall in love with a single scale 8.
> 
> I really want to have a backup 8 string and I've been looking at the RG8 but it's 27". If I had to choose I'd probably get a multi scale intrepid in tribal purple.



Fanned 8 intrepid in tribal purple is literally the perfect agile imo.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (May 30, 2013)

Cloudy said:


> Fanned 8 intrepid in tribal purple is literally the perfect agile imo.



Yeah, I'll probably cave in and get it in one of the next few custom runs.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (May 31, 2013)

As soon as I get my finances in order, (pay off the handful of guitars I already ordered) that fanned tribal purple is exactly what I intend to order. I'm still debating between an 8 or a 7 though. Heavily leaning towards 8 at this point. I'm still waiting for my friend's 28" 7 to come in so I can get a feel for the scale length and see if it's worth getting on the low F#.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (May 31, 2013)

Señor Voorhees;3578180 said:


> As soon as I get my finances in order, (pay off the handful of guitars I already ordered) that fanned tribal purple is exactly what I intend to order. I'm still debating between an 8 or a 7 though. Heavily leaning towards 8 at this point. I'm still waiting for my friend's 28" 7 to come in so I can get a feel for the scale length and see if it's worth getting on the low F#.


It was well worth it for me. I tune to drop E and even with an 82 and a 30" scale I feel like it could even be a bit tighter but that's my taste, I've heard from others who were satisfied with thinner strings on a shorter scale in the same tuning.

It's all about preference.


----------



## Senaeth (May 31, 2013)

Looks awesome. But so does any Agile I've ever seen. Question is that a double neck I see peeking in the corner at the first picture?


----------



## Señor Voorhees (May 31, 2013)

I'm going drop E with the stock strings on an Septor 827 right now and if I apply a bit of low cut/high boost EQ before the amp I quite like the sound I get. Still, I like the idea of a longer scale. It tends to have a better tone to it than fattening the strings up, imo. Plus I want that tribal purple, damn it.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Jun 1, 2013)

Señor Voorhees;3579290 said:


> I'm going drop E with the stock strings on an Septor 827 right now and if I apply a bit of low cut/high boost EQ before the amp I quite like the sound I get. Still, I like the idea of a longer scale. It tends to have a better tone to it than fattening the strings up, imo. Plus I want that tribal purple, damn it.



Yeah, I've yet to try using my EQ pedal with that thing going on. My bassist borrowed it and I always forget to get it back.



Senaeth said:


> Looks awesome. But so does any Agile I've ever seen. Question is that a double neck I see peeking in the corner at the first picture?



Yup, not mine though. It belongs to a guy in an Icelandic electro/dance rock band. In at least one song another member of the band comes up behind him and plays the other neck.

He's getting it modded pretty heavily, if I remember correctly he's going to put in a touchpad similar to what's on Matt Bellamy's Godin.


----------



## shredguitar7690 (Jun 1, 2013)

Ya my intrepid is trible purple and I love it. Favorite Agile guitar color hands down!


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Jun 1, 2013)

Yeah, I think it was your guitar I saw on here that really convinced me. I had thought about getting a multi scale Intrepid in tribal purple but thought I would need to see it. Then I saw yours and started really, REALLY wanting, no...NEEDING one.


----------



## Sponge (Jun 3, 2013)

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> Yeah, I think it was your guitar I saw on here that really convinced me. I had thought about getting a multi scale Intrepid in tribal purple but thought I would need to see it. Then I saw yours and started really, REALLY wanting, no...NEEDING one.



Ripple effect. I was wondering what a 82730 would be like and already have two 830s, an Intrepid and AL. The bending on higher strings needs protein shakes.

So, I stumble upon your awesomeness of a thread here and click click lead to...

Natural Ash (+25)
Ebony FB (+50)
None
8 String (+100)
Cepheus Active
27"- 30"
Left Handed (+$25)
Fixed


Awesome guitar man, and thanks for the inspiration! Now to try and forget this until December...


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Jun 3, 2013)

Glad to inspire. I know ho hard the wait is but it's worth it, it might take a a short mhile to get used to and I recommend changing the strings ASAP. Especially if you plan to droptune or downtune. I've been using Circle K's with a 9 on the top and an 82 on the bottom.

Post an NGD thread when you get it.


----------



## shredguitar7690 (Jun 4, 2013)

> Ripple effect. I was wondering what a 82730 would be like and already have two 830s, an Intrepid and AL. The bending on higher strings needs protein shakes.
> 
> So, I stumble upon your awesomeness of a thread here and click click lead to...


I'm glad we can all help each other out. That's the real purpose of NGD threads. Especially for strange things like 9+ string guitars and fanned frets. The community just eats up any informed opinion regarding 9+ strings, fanned frets, custom luthiers, reaching A440, etc. 

Also on my 92730 I can easily do EVH style 2 step bends on any string which makes me very happy. (lower strings are just as easy or easier to bend even with the higher scale length for some reason.)


----------



## Sponge (Jun 4, 2013)

shredguitar7690 said:


> I'm glad we can all help each other out. That's the real purpose of NGD threads. Especially for strange things like 9+ string guitars and fanned frets. The community just eats up any informed opinion regarding 9+ strings, fanned frets, custom luthiers, reaching A440, etc.
> 
> Also on my 92730 I can easily do EVH style 2 step bends on any string which makes me very happy. (lower strings are just as easy or easier to bend even with the higher scale length for some reason.)



Nice! Glad to hear about that kind of bending on ERGs. What tuning are you using? I went with 8 for dgdgdgbe. 30 was a must on the lowest D.

Totally agree with you on the NGD threads. If it weren't for you guys, I would have never gotten to try out or even know about the possibilities and musical experiences with ERGs.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah, it's true. Without this forum I would probably be completely lost in the ERG world.

Edit: DGDGDGBE? Sounds interesting, got any recordings? seems like a good tuning for some crazy string skipping.


----------



## Sonofthe7thSign (Dec 9, 2013)

DAMN SEXY!!!


----------



## HyperKinetic (Dec 9, 2013)

Sick guitar dude! Congrats


----------



## Johnathan (Dec 9, 2013)

Now...THATS a Daedric axe if i ever saw one!


----------



## tsar nicholas (Dec 9, 2013)

Awesome! That Jem's not bad either!


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone!

Almost a year later and I'm still madly in love.

I've made some minor modifications though: 
1. Filing out the nut+drilling the tuning peg to make room for a .086 Circle K for the low E. (sounds crushing btw)
2. Schaller strap locks

Mod on the way: Engraving the truss rod cover with my guitar's name (Sanguine Rose).


----------



## shawnperolis (Dec 10, 2013)

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> Mod on the way: Engraving the truss rod cover with my guitar's name (Sanguine Rose).



What is the color of night?

Sanguine, my brother!


----------



## Sponge (Dec 10, 2013)

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Almost a year later and I'm still madly in love.
> 
> ...



Nice! Thanks for the follow up. If not too much trouble, can you post a vid to show the tension on the lower strings?


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Dec 11, 2013)

Sponge said:


> Nice! Thanks for the follow up. If not too much trouble, can you post a vid to show the tension on the lower strings?


Shouldn't be too much trouble. What are you thinking? A video of me playing something on it utilizing the lowest strings?


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Dec 11, 2013)

I still really like this guitar and its daedric references.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Dec 13, 2013)

Señor Voorhees;3836808 said:


> I still really like this guitar and its daedric references.


Same here, and thanks again.


----------



## ben_hurt (Dec 17, 2013)

So, just posted in another thread about the circle K .86 experience... @Nykur what are you tuning to for that string? What kind of sounds are you going for with it (metal, djent, doom, etc)?


----------



## rg401 (Dec 17, 2013)

looks killer bro!


----------



## BusinessMan (Dec 17, 2013)

That is one particularly sexy agile


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Dec 17, 2013)

ben_hurt said:


> So, just posted in another thread about the circle K .86 experience... @Nykur what are you tuning to for that string? What kind of sounds are you going for with it (metal, djent, doom, etc)?


I'm tuning it to a low E (same low E as a 4 string bass). I play in a progressive metal band (not djent but there are probably some parts where you'd say it djents) where everything needs to be clear and it sounds absolutely crushing. In the band the 8th string isn't the focus as it would be in some bands (not judging, just saying) but I use it quite a bit though and in one song it most definitely is very much the focus (heaviest song on our album, to be recorded in the first half of next year).

I was also jamming with a couple of friends the other day and we got this really cool post rock kinda thing going on and the 8th string sounded really good in that context as well.


----------



## ben_hurt (Dec 17, 2013)

Cool. I'm using a 27" scale now with that string at a low C# (same as you, 1.5 steps down), so it'll sound pretty different, but I have a similar 30-27 multi inbound from Halo. At 27" I've found that it's tight with tension, but not super bright or clear. I think that's a combo of the tuning and scale length. Light strings get too flubby, heavy strings to wump-y. We're quite mathy but lean towards fuzz ones in lieu of compressed/gated tones.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Dec 17, 2013)

Math rock/core/metal tuned to low C#? Sounds interesting. Let me know when you record something (if you haven't already).


----------



## Tommy Deaks (Dec 20, 2013)

Looks great, but I couldn't deal with that excess fretboard just left there at the bottom. HNGD

EDIT -  just realised this thread is a year old. Sorry!


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Dec 20, 2013)

Tommy Deaks said:


> EDIT -  just realised this thread is a year old. Sorry!



No problem, it seems to be alive and breathing.


----------

